# Pumpe für Biotec 10



## marco m (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt einen sehr gut erhaltenen Biotec 10 gekauft. 

Was für ne Pumpe ist da am besten geeignet? Wollte  zuerst die Aquamax 10000 nehmen, aber habe jetzt noch von der Optimax 10000 gelesen. Und auch was von Leistungsaufnahme und Stromkosten....

Also, die Experten mal bitte schnell antworten damit ich das mal in Gang bringen  kann...


----------



## sabine71 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pumpe für Biotec 10*

Hallo Marco,

ich habe an dem Biotec 10.1 eine Aquamax 8000 und bin damit absolut zufrieden.
(bei ca. 5000 ltr.)

Die Pumpengröße hängt auch von der Größe des Teiches und des Fischbesatzes ab. Die spezis hier werden sich sicherlich noch melden.


Gruß 

Sabine


----------



## Heiko H. (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pumpe für Biotec 10*

Hi Marco,

erstmal bin ich am stutzen, das du dich für einen Biotec 10 für einen so großen Teich entschieden hast. 

Zur Pumpe ist es schwierig die richtige Aussage zu treffen, da du mit den Angaben sehr sparsam umgehst. Wie sieht es mit höhenunterschiede, Reibungsverluste durch Schlauchlänge usw. aus.
Die Optimax ist eigentlich eine reine Gravitationspumpe mit einer Förderhöhe von ca, 1,3 metern. Daher denke ich wird sie für deine Anlage nicht mehr ausreichend Leistung bringen. Denn der Biotec hat ja schon eine gewisse Höhe in die gepumpt werden muss.

Wie sieht es mit Fischbesatz Pflanzen usw. aus? hast du mal ein paar Bilder?

Wenn wollen wir dir ja auch Tipps geben, die dir wirklich helfen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## marco m (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pumpe für Biotec 10*

Hallo,

hier mal ein paar Bilder

 
 
 

ich habe hier von irgendjemanden gelesen das er von den Biotec 2 Stück angeschlossen hat und damit zufrieden war.

Fischbesatz: so  15-20 Goldfische, einen Sonnenbarsch und ein etwas größerer Karpfen (glaub ich )

Ein Spaltsieb soll da auch noch vor, (dank der Hilfe vom Forum)


----------



## Thorsten (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pumpe für Biotec 10*

Moin,

bei dem Fischbesatz und ein Spaltsieb davor, sollte das funktionieren.

An deiner Stelle, würde ich ein 10000 er Pumpe wählen.

Am besten die Optimax, diese verbraucht ungefähr 50% von dem Strom, was eine reguläre Aquamax verbraucht.


----------



## marco m (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pumpe für Biotec 10*

Danke,

zum Fischbesatz wäre noch zu sagen, das sich viele Jungtiere im Teich tummeln, ich aber hoffe, das sich das von alleine regelt.

Zu der Pumpe fällt mir auch gerade ein,das ich ja auch noch einen Skimmer bräuchte, weil ich ziemlich viel Bäume um den Teich habe. Den kann ich aber nicht an die Optimax  anschließen?? Hab noch nicht geschaut, werde ich aber nun mal fix machen...


----------



## Thorsten (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pumpe für Biotec 10*

rehi,

nein, einen Skimmer kannst Du da nicht anschließen.

Dann musst Du eine Aquamaxserie nehmen. (z.B. die Eco - hat zwei Eingänge)


----------



## Heiko H. (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pumpe für Biotec 10*

Hi,

aufgrund deiner Ausführungen und Bilder, würde ich auch zur Aquamax eco Serie greifen. Damit hast du auch die Möglichkeit eine Skimmer zu betreiben.
Allerdings würde ich dann schon wenigstens die 12000 er nehmen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## marco m (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pumpe für Biotec 10*

Tja,

leider... also doch mehr Geld ausgeben... 

oder mit dem Kescher jeden Tag rumlaufen...


----------



## jochen (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pumpe für Biotec 10*

Hi Marco,

wie schon hier beschrieben solltest du die Höhe angeben welche die Pumpe überwintwen muß,
aber nach deinen Bildern zu beurteilen gibt es da keinen gravierenden Höhenunterschied,

ohne Skimmer würde ich dir die 10000er ECO empfehlen, mit Skimmer die 12000er ECO,

wichtig auch das du den höchst größten Schlauchdurchmesser wählst ich glaube der ist bei diesen Pumpen 1 1/2 Zoll.

Den Schlauch zwischen Skimmer und Pumpe, wenn möglich sehr kurz halten, und ohne _hohen Punkt_, sonst kann es sein das sich Luft im Schlauch bildet und somit der Skimmer nicht richtig _skimmt._


----------



## Roland (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pumpe für Biotec 10*

Hi Marco,

hat dein Biotec 10 einen Überlauf oder ist er ohne?
Ist er ohne Überlauf und du schliesst eine 12.000 Pumpe mit Skimmer an, kann es vorkommen, dass, wenn die Pumpe die optimale Leistung bringt und die Filtermedien ein wenig verdreckt sind, der Ablauf des Biotec die Wassermassen nicht mehr bewältigt und so überläuft(wie mir geschehen). Da der Biotec 10 sehr putzintensiv ist, habe ich mir einen Kammerfilter angeschafft und den Biotec zum Skimmerfilter umfunktioniert und den 2ten Einlauf als Überlauf umfunktioniert ,nicht später als heute waren die Filtermedien verstopft und der Überlauf funktionierte einwandfrei. Dies ist nur meine Erfahrung!
Dein Sonnenbarsch wird dir deinen Teich nicht brutfrei halten, auch meine Erfahrung


----------



## marco m (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Pumpe für Biotec 10*

Hallo Roland,

der hat natürlich keinen....  Ich hoffe doch,das der Vorfilter mit dem Edelstahlsieb mir das gröbste schon vorher rausholt. Aber ich werde das beobachten, hab mir nämlich just eben die Eco 12000 gekauft....

zum Sonnenbarsch.... wenn der nicht was dann?? 

Angeln??


----------

